# Steigerung



## herrkeinname

In welchen Fällen darf man den Komparativ und Superlativ durch "sehr - mehr - am meisten" bilden? Ich habe einmal bei einigen Adjektiven eben eine solche Steigerung gesehen. Wie kommt das? Kann es sein, dass es bei manchen Adjektiven grammatikalisch richtig ist?


----------



## Jana337

Hättest du ein Beispiel?
Vielleicht "benutzt, mehr benutzt, am meisten benutzt" oder so was in der Richtung?
Ich habe bemerkt, dass es manche Muttersprachler nicht so gut beherrschen (die meist benutzteste Software, die am meisten benutzteste Software  ).

Jana


----------



## herrkeinname

In dem Moment kommt mir nichs in den Sinn, aber ganz bestimmt handelt es sich nicht um Partizipien.


----------



## Jana337

Dann vielleicht dies:
ein schwer verständlicher Satz - ein schwerer verständlicher Satz - der am schwersten verständliche Satz

Bin ich wieder auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Herrkeinname,
ohne Beispiel werden wir Dir wohl nur mäßig helfen können. Einige Anmerkungen von mir schon einmal vorab:

1) "Sehr" ist zugleich ein Intensitätspartikel und ein Adverb. Wenn "sehr" ein Adjektiv modifiziert, ist es meist ein Partikel.

"Er ist sehr gut." -- Das Adjektiv "gut" ist ein Positiv und keine Steigerungsform, auch wenn inhaltlich natürlich eine Intensivierung vorliegt. Gleiches gilt aber sinngemäß für andere Partikel wie "kaum", wo dann die inhaltliche Wirkung umgekehrt ist.

2) Das Adverb "sehr" ist eines der wenigen Adverbien, das selbst gesteigert werden kann:

sehr - mehr - am meisten (Positiv - Komparativ - Superlativ)

Demzufolge wird -- genau wie Jana richtig vermutet hat -- ein Adverb mit einem Verb zusammen verwendet. Dies kann ein Infinitiv, Partizip oder eine beliebige andere konjugierte Form sein:

"Er hat mehr gegessen als Petra."
"Dieses ist die am meisten benutzte Gitarre."

3) Mir fallen spontan keine Steigerungen von Adjektiven ein, bei denen man "mehr", "am meisten" benutzen würde. Aber das soll natürlich nicht ausschließen, daß es welche gibt. Wir werden sehen, was andere dazu beitragen werden!

Sicher ist, daß man nicht sagen kann, "Der Baum ist mehr grün" (richtig: "Der Baum ist grüner."; oder "Michael ist mehr intelligent als Markus" (richtig: "Michael ist intelligenter als Markus."). Das ist nicht einmal Umgangssprache, sondern nur groteske Simplifizierung.

Kajjo


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Sicher ist, daß man nicht sagen kann, "Der Baum ist mehr grün" (richtig: "Der Baum ist grüner."; oder "Michael ist mehr intelligent als Markus" (richtig: "Michael ist intelligenter als Markus."). Das ist nicht einmal Umgangssprache, sondern nur groteske Simplifizierung.
> 
> Kajjo


 

Ich glaube aber, daß das genau das ist, was herrkeinname meint.
Grotesk mutet es zwar an, es ist aber vor allem ein recht interessantes Phänomen, dessen Entwicklung durch zwei wichtige Faktoren gestützt wird:

a) Die Steigerung mit mehr/meist ist eine Art Anglizismus. 
So, wie im Englischen mit more/most gesteigert wird, wird diese Methode oft analog aufs Deutsche übertragen.
Übrigens ist die more/most-Steigerung im Englischen (wie es die Schulgrammatik behauptet) nicht mehr nur auf mehrsilbige Adjektive beschränkt, sondern wird zunehmend auch auf einsilbige übertragen.

b) Mindestens seit althochdeutscher Zeit zeigt die deutsche Sprache verstärkt die Neigung, synthetische Bildungsweisen durch analytische zu ersetzen, d.h.: grammatische und semantische Faktoren, die normalerweise an ein und demselben Wort zu bestimmen sind, werden auf zwei Wörter aufgeteilt, z.B.:

"intelligenter" (Komparativ zu intelligent)
---> trägt den semantischen Inhalt "klug, clever, schlau, gebildet" und die grammatische Kategorie "Komparativ", gekennzeichnet durch die Endung -er.

"mehr intelligent" (ebenfalls Komparativ zu intelligent)
---> hier sind die beiden Kategorien aufgeteilt:
"intelligent" beinhaltet nun nur noch die semantische Bedeutung "klug, gebildet", während die grammatische Kategorie an das Wort "mehr" abgegeben worden ist.


Solche analytischen Strukturen findet man häufig im Deutschen, sie bestehen immer aus einem Teil, der die Bedeutung enthält und dem anderen Teil (= ein sinnentleertes grammatisches Hilfswort), das die grammatischen Kategorien beschreibt.

So eben auch beispielsweise bei den zusammengesetzten Zeitformen:
"Ich bin gelaufen"
"ich habe gesagt"
"ich werde gehen" (in diesem Beispiel ist sogar der Tempusaspekt an das Hilfsverb abgegeben worden).


----------



## herrkeinname

Und schaut euch mal bitte das an:

Diese Methode ist heutzutage meist populär. 
oder:
Diese Methode ist heutzutage am populärsten. (Das hört sich irgendwie komisch an)
Kann man vielleicht auch sagen: Diese Methode ist heutzutage am meisten populär?


----------



## Jana337

herrkeinname said:
			
		

> Und schaut euch mal bitte das an:
> 
> Diese Methode ist heutzutage meist populär.


Auf keinen Fall, es ist furchtbar.  





> oder:
> Diese Methode ist heutzutage am populärsten. (Das hört sich irgendwie komisch an)


Ist jedoch richtig. 


> Kann man vielleicht auch sagen: Diese Methode ist heutzutage am meisten populär?


Nein.

Mal sehen, was die Muttersprachler dazu sagen. 

Jana


----------



## cyanista

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Zitat von *herrkeinname*
> _Und schaut euch mal bitte das an:
> 
> Diese Methode ist heutzutage meist populär. _
> 
> * Auf keinen Fall, es ist furchtbar.*
> 
> Mal sehen, was die Muttersprachler dazu sagen.


Also die Nicht-Muttersprachler in meiner Person stimmen dir schon mal zu. 

Dass etwas/jemand _mehr populär_ oder _meist populär_ ist, darf man einfach nicht sagen! (Genausowenig mehr intelligent.)


----------



## FloVi

Was ist mit Sätzen wie:

"Das meistgebrauchte Wort hierfür ist..."
"Dies ist Deutschlands meistbenutztes Deo!"
"Dan Brown-Romane sind zuzeit die meistgelesenen Bücher."
"Der DaVinci Code ist der zurzeit meistbeworbene Film."
?


Umgangssprachliche Horror-Konstruktionen oder korrekte Hochsprache, oder haben Sie in diesem Kontext gar nichts zu suchen?


----------



## Krümelmonster

Wenn man sagt, jemand ist "meist" populär, drückt man damit aus, dass er das "meistens" ist, also "im Großteil der Fälle" oder so  
Bsp: Das Wetter ist meist sonnig...
Dadurch würde der Sinn verändert.


----------



## Kajjo

herrkeinname said:
			
		

> Diese Methode ist heutzutage meist populär.


Hier wird das Adverb "populär" überhaupt nicht gesteigert. "meist" ist ebenfalls ein Adverb zu dem Prädikat "sein". Der Satz bedeutet nicht, daß die Methode "äußerst polpulär" ist, sondern daß die Methoden "sehr häufig/in den meisten Fällen" populär sind. 

Ich bin oft müde.
Ich bin selten müde.
Ich bin meist/meistens müde.

Dagegen modifiziert die Intensitätspartikel "sehr" das Wort müde:

Ich bin sehr müde.

Mir fällt aber ein, was Herrkeinname gemeint haben kann: Adverbien, die selbst nicht gesteigert werden können, bilden Komparativ und Superlativ mit "mehr"/"weiter" und "am meisten"/"am weitesten": (also Adverbien, nicht aber Adjektive)

Das Buch liegt weiter oben.
Der Weg geht hier mehr bergauf als dort drüben.

Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

> Originally Posted by *herrkeinname*
> _Diese Methode ist heutzutage meist populär._


 Kajjo hat Recht, das Adjektiv wird hier nicht gesteigert und _meist_ ist eine  Adverbialangabe. Aber ich finde, man kann den Satz nicht so lassen! Er muss noch ergänzt werden, um überhaupt einen Sinn zu bekommen! Meist populär _wo_ oder _bei wem_? Z.B.:

_Diese Methode ist heutzutage meist (vorwiegend) in den hochentwickelten Ländern populär.

Diese Methode ist heutzutage meist (überwiegend) bei den Prominenten populär.
_


----------



## flame

FloVi said:
			
		

> Was ist mit Sätzen wie:
> 
> "Das meistgebrauchte Wort hierfür ist..."
> "Dies ist Deutschlands meistbenutztes Deo!"
> "Dan Brown-Romane sind zuzeit die meistgelesenen Bücher."
> "Der DaVinci Code ist der zurzeit meistbeworbene Film."
> ?
> 
> Umgangssprachliche Horror-Konstruktionen oder korrekte Hochsprache, oder haben Sie in diesem Kontext gar nichts zu suchen?


Das scheint mir schon korrekt, nur sind es eben keine Adjektiva, die da gesteigert werden, sondern Zeitwörter (Mittelworte der Gegenwart??), die mit einer "Mengenangabe" versehen werden ("Der am wenigsten beworbene Film könte nicht schlechter sein als ...")

Mir fallen ad hoc auch keine Beispiele ein, wo Adjektive mit mehr/meist gesteigert werden.

(Ich nehme an, mit dem Satz "Das meiste Blau von allen verwendete Tizian" falle ich durch.)


----------



## Whodunit

herrkeinname said:
			
		

> Diese Methode ist heutzutage am populärsten. (Das hört sich irgendwie komisch an)


 
Was hört sich daran bitte komisch an? Das ist doch ganz normal! Findest du dann auch "bedeutendste" oder "anschaulichste" so schlimm?


----------



## nachtigall

Was ist denn mit:

"Ich bin mit der Arbeit mehr zufrieden als beim letzten Mal."

Und:

"Ingo ist in der Stadt mehr bekannt als Igor."


----------



## muycuriosa

Wenn es von der Bedeutung her nicht um einen Vergleich geht, könnte ich mir schon Sätze mit 'mehr ... (als)' vorstellen:

'Der Rock ist mehr grün (als blau)' - zwei Leute streiten darüber, was für eine Farbe der Rock denn eigentlich hat; grammatikalisch handelt es sich aber, denke ich, nicht um einen Vergleich. Außerdem ist es schwierig, Farbadjektive steigern zu wollen.

Ähnlich: 'Das war aber mehr rot als gelb' - jemand hat die Ampel bei fast-schon-Rot überquert.

Vielleicht auch: man sucht nach dem richtigen Adjektiv, um jemanden zu beschreiben und jemand sagt: 'Der ist mehr schlau als intelligent'.

'mehr', denke ich, hat jeweils die Bedeutung 'eher', und hat mit einem Vergleich eigentlich nichts zu tun.


----------



## nachtigall

nachtigall said:


> Was ist denn mit:
> 
> "Ich bin mit der Arbeit mehr zufrieden als beim letzten Mal."
> 
> Und:
> 
> "Ingo ist in der Stadt mehr bekannt als Igor."




Aber bei diesen Beispielen gibt es ja durchaus eine synthetische Variante:

"Ich bin mit der Arbeit zufriedener als beim letzten Mal."

"Ingo ist in der Stadt bekannter als Igor."

Ich glaube, dass in Einzelfällen bei Adjektiven sowohl die analytische als auch die synthetische Komparation zulässig ist.
Und hier handelt es sich ja nicht um "mehr" in der Bedeutung von "eher".


----------



## Aurin

nachtigall said:


> Was ist denn mit:
> 
> "Ich bin mit der Arbeit mehr zufrieden als beim letzten Mal."
> 
> Und:
> 
> "Ingo ist in der Stadt mehr bekannt als Igor."


 

Meines Erachtens sind diese Komparative falsch. Sie werden durchaus umgangssprachlich und vor allem von Kindern und Nicht-Muttersprachlern benutzt und werden vielleicht irgendwann in den Duden übernommen.


----------



## Kajjo

Die Pseudo-Komparative _mehr bekannt_ und _mehr zufrieden_ sind falsch. Es müssen schon die korrekten Komparative _bekannter _und_ zufriedener_ gebildet werden.

Kajjo


----------



## Gio77

FloVi said:


> Was ist mit Sätzen wie:
> 
> "Das meistgebrauchte Wort hierfür ist..."
> "Dies ist Deutschlands meistbenutztes Deo!"
> "Dan Brown-Romane sind zuzeit die meistgelesenen Bücher."
> "Der DaVinci Code ist der zurzeit meistbeworbene Film."
> ?
> 
> Umgangssprachliche Horror-Konstruktionen oder korrekte Hochsprache, oder haben Sie in diesem Kontext gar nichts zu suchen?


 
Das scheint meinen Zweifel zu beantworten, und zwar: wie kann man den folgenden englischen Satz auf richtiges Deutsch wiedergeben?

"These cars are equipped with the most requested optionals"

Meine Versuche mit "...den gefordetsten / gefordertesten / am meisten geforderten Extras..." klingen mir nämlich ziemlich schlecht.

Also, wäre "...mit den meistgeforderten Extras..." daher richtig?
Und wäre meine letzte Variante "am meisten geforderten" auf jeden Fall falsch bzw. ungewöhnlich?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## gaer

Gio77 said:


> Das scheint meinen Zweifel zu beantworten, und zwar: wie kann man den folgenden englischen Satz auf richtiges Deutsch wiedergeben?
> 
> "These cars are equipped with the most requested optionals options"


Also: most popular options… 

Gaer


----------



## Aurin

Gio77 said:


> Das scheint meinen Zweifel zu beantworten, und zwar: wie kann man den folgenden englischen Satz auf richtiges Deutsch wiedergeben?
> 
> "These cars are equipped with the most requested optionals"
> 
> Meine Versuche mit "...den gefordetsten / gefordertesten / am meisten geforderten Extras..." klingen mir nämlich ziemlich schlecht.
> 
> Also, wäre "...mit den meistgeforderten Extras..." daher richtig?
> Und wäre meine letzte Variante "am meisten geforderten" auf jeden Fall falsch bzw. ungewöhnlich?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!


 

..."mit den meist geforderten/verlangten/begehrten Extras"
oder auch "mit den am meisten geforderten/verlangten/begehrten Extras"
würde ich als richtig erachten.


----------



## Whodunit

Aurin said:


> ..."mit den meistgeforderten/-verlangten/-begehrten Extras"
> oder auch "mit den am meisten geforderten/verlangten/begehrten Extras"
> würde ich als richtig erachten.


 
Zusammenschreibung. 

Ich mag "verlangte" in diesem Kontext gar nicht!


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Zusammenschreibung.
> 
> Ich mag "verlangte" in diesem Kontext gar nicht!


It sounds a bit harsh to me to make such a statement without giving a reason. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> It sounds a bit harsh to me to make such a statement without giving a reason.
> 
> Gaer


 
Hm, was ich meinte, war, dass mir "meistverlangte" (es muss zwangsläufig zusammengeschrieben werden) allgemein missfällt. "Verlangte Extras" (auch wenn ich es nicht sagen würde) mag gut sein, aber "meistverlangte" klingt nicht sehr elegant.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Hm, was ich meinte, war, dass mir "meistverlangte" (es muss zwangsläufig zusammengeschrieben werden) allgemein missfällt. "Verlangte Extras" (auch wenn ich es nicht sagen würde) mag gut sein, aber "meistverlangte" klingt nicht sehr elegant.


I understand that you are trying to be brief, but two things would help here.

First, it would be helpful if you could explain why "meistverlangte" sounds awkward to you, since another member—also a teacher of German—recommended it, at least as a possibility. I think it's always polite to state a preference as a preference and to try to explain why it is a preference.

Second, you stated that "meist" must be joined, and I found that usage seems to show that more people don't do this.

Results 1 - 10 of about 946 for "meist geforderte. 
Results 1 - 10 of about 16 for "meistgeforderte.

What source do you have for this rule? Is it new, a change, or do you have evidence that it has always been the only correct choice?

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

I understand your confusion, Gaer, and I don't want to miss the chance to answer your questions. 



gaer said:


> First, it would be helpful if you could explain why "meistverlangte" sounds awkward to you, since another member—also a teacher of German—recommended it, at least as a possibility. I think it's always polite to state a preference as a preference and to try to explain why it is a preference.


 
I think that's just a personal matter. I have never heard the word "verlangt" connected to "meist," so it sounds strange to me. "Meistverlangte" doesn't show up too often on Google either.



> Second, you stated that "meist" must be joined, and I found that usage seems to show that more people don't do this.


 
I would say that too many just don't stick to the rule. All I can provide is the Duden and dictionaries as an evidence. Look at these results, for example. The rule is to attach "meist" to the following particple, in my opinion.


----------



## Gio77

Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> I think that's just a personal matter. I have never heard the word "verlangt" connected to "meist," so it sounds strange to me. "Meistverlangte" doesn't show up too often on Google either.


Okay. 


> I would say that too many just don't stick to the rule. All I can provide is the Duden and dictionaries as an evidence. Look at these results, for example. The rule is to attach "meist" to the following particple, in my opinion.


The fact that Google suggests the "right answer" here does not mean much to me, since more than half the time Google suggests something wrong. But perhaps this is an example of something written incorrectly so often that the right way is barely more common than the wrong way!

Perhaps this just means that almost half the time this is written incorrectly:

Results 41 - 50 of about 13,100 for "meist gebrauchte".
Results 1 - 10 of about 17,300 for "meistgebrauchte".

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> The fact that Google suggests the "right answer" here does not mean much to me, since more than half the time Google suggests something wrong. But perhaps this is an example of something written incorrectly so often that the right way is barely more common than the wrong way!


 
In my opinion, they are all incorrect without wanting to tread on someone's toes here. 

However, it would be good to hear from Aurin who made the mistake. Maybe it's different in Austrian German?


----------



## Aurin

Whodunit said:


> In my opinion, they are all incorrect without wanting to tread on someone's toes here.
> 
> However, it would be good to hear from Aurin who made the mistake. Maybe it's different in Austrian German?


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es ein Fehler ist, meist + Adjektiv/adjektivisch gebrauchtes Partizip getrennt zu schreiben. 
Der Rat für deutsche Rechtschreibung empfiehlt in §36:
*Ist der erste Bestandteil erweitert oder gesteigert, dann wird getrennt geschrieben, zum Beispiel: **leichter verdaulich, besonders schwer verständlich, **höchst erfreulich***
 
Wie kommst du auf österreichisches Deutsch? Weil in *Au*st*ri*a*n* Aurin enthalten ist? Ich bin aber Deutsche und habe mein Deutsch auch in Deutschland gelernt.


----------



## Whodunit

Aurin said:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es ein Fehler ist, meist + Adjektiv/adjektivisch gebrauchtes Partizip getrennt zu schreiben.
> Der Rat für deutsche Rechtschreibung empfiehlt in §36:
> *Ist der erste Bestandteil erweitert oder gesteigert, dann wird getrennt geschrieben, zum Beispiel: **leichter verdaulich, besonders schwer verständlich, **höchst erfreulich*


 
Ich habe legiglich die Liste unter "meist-" im Duden nachgesehen und konnte kein getrennt geschriebenes Beispiel finden.



> Wie kommst du auf österreichisches Deutsch? Weil in *Au*st*ri*a*n* Aurin enthalten ist? Ich bin aber Deutsche und habe mein Deutsch auch in Deutschland gelernt.


 
Mea culpa! Ich dachte an etwas mit "A-" in deinem Profil, aber das war _Alemania_.


----------

